# Hazop study



## LIALY (29 ديسمبر 2009)

What :31:is HAZOP Study ? 
HAZOP is a study used in purpose to identify the deviations from the design intent .
It is used to identify the hazards and possible accidents sequences resulting from such hazards.
HAZOP team involve of the Chairman who leads this team and plans the sequence of study .
Each section of P&ID having the common design intent will be identified as a Nods , for each line , the HAZOP team will identify the appropriate parameters and guidewords .And for each guideword they will evaluate the possible causes and sequences hazards can be resulted .
They will recommend an action in case to stop the deviation from design intent .
They will recommend a safeguard in order to protect and prevent the process from any possible accidents by the following : 
1.	Installing a detection devices to ensure that the operator will be aware that something abnormal is happening.
2.	Installing a safety devices in order to limit the consequences of the process upset.

In case if the P&ID indicates that devices which are provided are adequate for determined hazards ,the next guideword will be reviewed ,then the next parameter and after that the next process line 
of equipment .


:75:
​


----------



## LIALY (29 ديسمبر 2009)

Note : the software used to generate the HAZOP report is PHA


----------



## القمودي2009 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*HAZOP_Technique please check this file*

the attached file including very good information for process engineers , shown how they can make the hazop study for any project.​ 
regards,
القمودي 2009​


----------



## LIALY (30 ديسمبر 2009)

Thanks alot , i really need that 
Regards


----------



## safa aldin (11 مارس 2010)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــ جزيلاً ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## أنس مقطش (15 يناير 2011)

Thanks a lot. it is really a good subject.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 يناير 2011)

thank u very very much LIALY for the hard work


----------



## ابو اسراء (1 فبراير 2011)

*PHA Pro*

Thank you for your effort.
please I need a Free-copy of HAZOP study software could be PHA Pro or any other software I need to use it for practise, waiting for help.

أرجو المساعدة:11::11::11::11:


----------



## ههااييلل (7 أبريل 2013)

ارجووووووووو برتامج hazop with pasword


----------

